
Show HN: A field guide for new freelancers - sumgame
http://freelancefieldguide.com
======
quickthrower2
It looks very polished. Looks good for free. For the paid options I suggest
revealing a bit more about yourself and your experience. Testimonials would be
good too.

~~~
sumgame
Thanks for the kind words. We will definitely add an about us page today.

